# Snail eggs on bromeliad?



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Found these today on a bromeliad before attaching it inside the tank. I washed them off and soaked the brom in a weak bleach solution. Are they snail eggs?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Im not sure that they are snail eggs. But you did the right thing by washing it and resterilizing the plant.

Todd


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Those look like scale insect pests to me. 
*Hint for your research, good keywords are 'coccidae insect'

Here is one picture from internet:

hemispherical scale: Saissetia coffeae (Hemiptera: Coccidae)

These are snail/slug eggs I found when redoing a tank. They were all on or slightly under damp substrate. Round, translucent.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmmm. I'm not sure those are scale either. When you rubbed them off, were they hard or soft? It almost looks like mold or some type of fungi. 

Anne, yours looks like a very common fertilizer to me. Never seen snail eggs before.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

They were soft and just rubbed right off under running water.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Whatever those things were on your brom, they didn't belong there or in your viv. I'm glad for you they are gone.

Antone, I thought my littler brownish ones might be those fertilizer pellets too. But when I squished them, the insides squirted out, and I think (not sure) those pellets stay solid.

The bigger ones had liquid with things inside; when I rotated them, the insides would shift slowly, sort of like a magic 8 ball. 

Google 'garden slug eggs', click 'images' for some lookalikes.

I once found a video of slug eggs hatching but of course the link is long gone now.

I did find these on youtube, that need a tripod and proper lens;


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I've seen a couple of slime molds that looked almost exactly like that just before webbing/branching out/spreading/whatever.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those look like sporagia from a slime mold. Here's a different colored one but looks similar in structure. The picture is from some online science notes.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cool! I've never had a slime mold in a tank, always wanted some.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

candm519 said:


> Whatever those things were on your brom, they didn't belong there or in your viv. I'm glad for you they are gone.
> 
> Antone, I thought my littler brownish ones might be those fertilizer pellets too. But when I squished them, the insides squirted out, and I think (not sure) those pellets stay solid.
> 
> ...



actually those pellets will squish and pop after being in a moist environment, for some time. I remember when i first encountered them like that, I thought they were eggs, as well. I didn't correctly ID them as Osmocote pellets until after I called the greenhouse


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Brotherly Monkey hit it exactly where I was going. 

I think snail eggs are laid is dense clumps, not sparse.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

To me they look like butterfly or moth eggs


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

cool, that may not have been bad.


----------

